# Enjoying the vape combo



## Silver (28/12/14)

So I'm sitting on the couch watching a movie. Chilling. 

Vapes are with me on the couch. 

It's really good

Then it struck me. I am really enjoying this vape combination




From left to right

First up is REO Mini with VM Choc Mint and a bit of coffee concentrate. 1 ohm. Mild. Tasty. Lovely. Great opening vape. Two squonks worth and it's so lovely. The coffee just adds a bit of extra 'body' to an already great juice

Then REO Black comes into play. WB Blackbird hits hard. 4 or 5 puffs and I get a nice punching. Blackbird is a classic juice. A tobacco with class. It hits nicely. Paracoil 0.45 ohm. Damn it's good!

Then to close off the sequence is the mighty Evod1 delivering an amazingly refreshing mix of VM Strawberry with some menthol concentrate. So refreshing. Cleansing the palate from the build up of the previous two. A few toots on this and I'm ready to start the loop all over again!

This combo works so well. The staple, followed by the kicker and then the refresher. 

This is my favourite combo

What is yours?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

Interesting combo @Silver. You cover all the bases 

I tend to prefer just two flavours at a time...right now that is some SkyBlue Happy Holidays (it's not something I can quite put into words, except for "nom") in my Lemo (1.2Ohm) at 12W, followed by some SkyBlue Nilla Custard in the Taifun (1.5Ohm) at 15W. Gives me fairly full flavour profile - I don't really like tobacco flavours and the HH juice just has a bit of everything (kind of fruity, semi-sweet-sour), followed by the sweet custard...hmmm.



Silver said:


> VM Strawberry with some menthol concentrate



BTW...have you tried SkyBlue Strawberry Snap? It is Strawberry with a hint of menthol - sound familiar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Interesting combo @Silver. You cover all the bases
> 
> I tend to prefer just two flavours at a time...right now that is some SkyBlue Happy Holidays (it's not something I can quite put into words, except for "nom") in my Lemo (1.2Ohm) at 12W, followed by some SkyBlue Nilla Custard in the Taifun (1.5Ohm) at 15W. Gives me fairly full flavour profile - I don't really like tobacco flavours and the HH juice just has a bit of everything (kind of fruity, semi-sweet-sour), followed by the sweet custard...hmmm.
> 
> ...



Thanks @free3dom - i am looking forward to trying that Happy Holiday juice some time

As for SkyBlue Vaping Strawberry Snap, I am very well aware of it  thanks for the headsup. 
i ordered it and collected a 10ml sample at the last JHB vape meet
But I went on holiday the next day and still have not tried it. Will do so probably fairly soon. 
I look forward to it and will compare it to the VM Strawberry plus menthol mix


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

Silver said:


> I look forward to it and will compare it to the VM Strawberry plus menthol mix



I'd love to hear that comparison.

I've tried both the plain Stawberry and the Strawberry Snap, and wow, that little bit of menthol really adds something special...as I'm sure you know


----------



## Andre (28/12/14)

At the moment:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/14)

free3dom said:


> I'd love to hear that comparison.
> 
> I've tried both the plain Stawberry and the Strawberry Snap, and wow, that little bit of menthol really adds something special...as I'm sure you know



Oh yes, definitely. It really makes it come alive
Cant believe i only listened to @Andre months after he advised me to try add some menthol drops to a few juices
Lol. I can now go through quite a few old juices and give them a dash of life. Loving it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (28/12/14)

I love my Sunday evening custard, but thats finished now . I need to go visit Skyblew for some of Melinda's 'Nilla Custard. I think 2 litres should last me a day or two. 

But to make up for it my favorite at the moment is Kings Crown fight your fate and Bound by the crown. really smooth and at 6mg I can vape in it for a while before i start surfing silver.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (28/12/14)

Awesome pic there @Andre.... And collection might I add.

... Lol I've tried best I can to get a collection going. Then something either breaks, or I help it along.

At the moment, a humble IGO L and mAN in rotation on the I Stick.

I broke my third replacement glass for my MPT3 - the only tank that fits my MVP2, because the 510 threads are stripped.

But hey, the little IGO and I Stick do the job quite nicely for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (28/12/14)

I do find it hard to pic a favorite between the MVP and the Istick. they both are just so flippen good at what they do.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/12/14)

thats pretty insightful, I've noticed most vapers tend to change it up a lot more than me. That said, I've just loaded my ADV into my atlantis after a week of using other juices.

25% NicEjuice Mint 12mg, 25% NicEjuice Menthol 12mg and 50% BP Glycerin. (I call it minty menthol )

It's like encountering a long forgotten childhood favourite drink or food.

So far my weeks explorations have given me 2 new contenders for ADV, Liqua RY4, and Nobacco Number 5

Keen for my next round of explorations, which is a zamplebox... But I think it may have fallen into the SAPO black hole. Because there has been no movement since it left Madrid, and theres no direct flights of any kind between Zimbabwe and Spain, so I'm guessing its sitting/steeping somewhere in JHB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/12/14)

Andre said:


> At the moment:



Love the annotations @Andre 
And great to see the hardcore Matador in the trusty RM2!

As a matter of interest, what resistance do you have in the Nuppin for Fight Your Fate?
I have that too in a Reo/RM2 (for review purposes) at about 1 ohm. Its nice but i feel it could be better.


----------



## Andre (29/12/14)

Silver said:


> Love the annotations @Andre
> And great to see the hardcore Matador in the trusty RM2!
> 
> As a matter of interest, what resistance do you have in the Nuppin for Fight Your Fate?
> I have that too in a Reo/RM2 (for review purposes) at about 1 ohm. Its nice but i feel it could be better.


I have it at 0.69 ohms, single coil, ceramic wick. Can tell you this - have now tried about 6 different juices in the Mini with Nuppin, never have I had more accurate flavour.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/14)

Andre said:


> I have it at 0.69 ohms, single coil, ceramic wick. Can tell you this - have now tried about 6 different juices in the Mini with Nuppin, never have I had more accurate flavour.



Thanks @Andre - thats like music to my ears 

I think the RM2 is probably not the best atty for the fruity flavours....
Some are good, others seem muted


----------



## Andre (29/12/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre - thats like music to my ears
> 
> I think the RM2 is probably not the best atty for the fruity flavours....
> Some are good, others seem muted


Btw - in a video review on Fight Your Fate, which I saw some time ago, they were vaping it at 0.3 ohms. Have an idea this juice can take some power.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

